# Code P0340 Camshaft Position Sensor



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Just throwing this here in case anyone else has a similar issue. 

2011 Routan with ~26,500 miles. CEL came on as well as a light that looks like the traction control off light (Though, it isn’t that one, it is one next to it and doesn't have the word “Off” under it).

Car went into Limp mode but we were able to drive it. After restarting, only the CEL was on and it drove fine. CEL was intermittent for a couple of days after that

Dealership diagnosed it as a camshaft position sensor. 

Notes from dealer stated "pulled codes from ECM, found timing over advance. Timing codes logged Found fault exhaust timing solenoids. Replaced both solenoids"


They replaced the "solenoid for the cam" (Part # 7B0-905-161 Solenoid 2 of them) and car was fine for three days.

CEL came on again with the “traction control” light as well. Went back to dealership and now they replaced more parts they state was related to the original problem.

Notes from dealership:

Found DTC P0340 found that exhaust cam shaft phasers were faulty. Replaced cam shaft phasers.

Parts replaced:

2	-	7B0-109-087-A Adjuster
1	-	7B0-103-483-B Gasket
1	-	7B0-103-483-C Gasket
6	-	7B0-133-237 Seal


----------

